# Duck Hunters 09 season plans



## r_hammett86 (Jun 22, 2009)

Figured i'd ask everyone what they had planned for the 2009 waterfowl season opener. 

Whos going outa town (outa state)

Whos just ganna try it here at home

Whos ganna beat you to that hole everyone knows about

post it. let the thread began


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 22, 2009)

Ill be in GA or wherever i hopefully have a job...and i promise im going to beat EVERYONE to whichever hole i pick...being young and spry i dont need to sleep


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 22, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Ill be in GA or wherever i hopefully have a job...and i promise im going to beat EVERYONE to whichever hole i pick...being young and spry i dont need to sleep



i'll be right behind you, hopefully in front of ya. haa haa 

No lie, we have left at midnight to drive a hour to the wma to set up some decoys on a pond, and then eat breakfast holding our spot on the bank. best morning on a wma we ever had. other than the fact some folks we're


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 22, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> i'll be right behind you, hopefully in front of ya. haa haa
> 
> No lie, we have left at midnight to drive a hour to the wma to set up some decoys on a pond, and then eat breakfast holding our spot on the bank. best morning on a wma we ever had. other than the fact some folks we're



i hear ya man, if we aren't set up and cookin bacon and eggs by 330 something is wrong!  Mountain dew and black coffee do wonders as eyeball straightener.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 22, 2009)

Will plan to be in GA for the opener.

Have plans to hunt the MS river in IL in October, NELA in November, and the LA gulf marshes in early January.

Still have some room in Dec to make a long weekend somewhere.......hint, hint, anyone.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 22, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Mountain dew and black coffee do wonders as eyeball straightener.



i'll hafta remeber that one. 

i hope we're outa state at least once this year. pending funds of chorse.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jun 22, 2009)

plans for seminole rhetts and butler


----------



## Robk (Jun 22, 2009)

got plenty of water here local for the early season.  last year I had hunters in my store the night before the opener picking up some last minute stuff before a long night on the cold levees.  

Going to try and make one trip to MS this winter as well.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 22, 2009)

Money is tight....probably just hunting Georgia.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jun 23, 2009)

Def in Ga for the opener... Probably somewhere around the hill. with the water up over 11ft from last 2 years, its gonna be a change.


----------



## throwdown (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I'll be in MS again this year for the opener. Might not be to bad of a year here with all of the water.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 23, 2009)

i def can tell the economy has a crunh on not just my wallet. alot of folks plan on hunting at home this year pending funds for a outa town trip. i can also tell opening weekend is ganna be like WWIII with all these 3 1/2 mags goin on everywhere there is water.


----------



## NGaHunter (Jun 24, 2009)

I plan to spend opening week at my Arkansas lease...then 2 weeks around Christmas....then a week mid January.  All other weekends might be here or a quick trip back out to Ar.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 24, 2009)

In state, like usual, for me this year due to low funds and a baby on the way in October. I'll be somewhere on the SE side of the state though, unless I get an invite else where......trolling......trolling......trolling......


----------



## Mark K (Jun 24, 2009)

NGaHunter, where's your Arkansas lease? We have the same plans except the Christmas part. Got to be home then.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 24, 2009)

PaulD said:


> In state, like usual, for me this year due to low funds and a baby on the way in October. I'll be somewhere on the SE side of the state though, unless I get an invite else where......trolling......trolling......trolling......


----------



## The Crowe (Jun 24, 2009)

taking my two boys on youth day to get on some geese and hopfully get a couple of wood ducks and i have a new pup that will taging along as well with his daddy wish me luck this will be our only second season waterfolwing


----------



## The Crowe (Jun 24, 2009)

The Crowe said:


> taking my two boys on youth day to get on some geese and hopfully get a couple of wood ducks and i have a new pup that will taging along as well with his daddy wish me luck this will be our only second season waterfolwing



any body interested in calling and going with us let me know  it stinks not to be able to shoot but it s fun watching the kids blast them


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 24, 2009)

Depends how quick I can build a bridge.. Hopefully Ga.,Ala.,Tx., La...


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Crowe said:


> any body interested in calling and going with us let me know  it stinks not to be able to shoot but it s fun watching the kids blast them



i always welcome the oppertunity to pratice calling.  when and where?

and your right it is fun. i took my nephew a few times, he's 14 goin on 15. he knocked a woody down on a heck of a long shot. the dog was gone for 15 min looking for that bird.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 25, 2009)

PaulD said:


> In state, like usual, for me this year due to low funds and a baby on the way in October. I'll be somewhere on the SE side of the state though, unless I get an invite else where......trolling......trolling......trolling......



congrats on the baby. boy or girl? or waiting for a supprise?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 25, 2009)

Mostly Sunflower and Tallahatchee Co. Miss. this year again for me, got a lease this year with Durrell and Illhtr77out there and we'll be doin'some guiding for our buddy Seth whos an outfitter out there. Setting the goal high for the dog this year, hope she picks up around 500.


----------



## NGaHunter (Jun 25, 2009)

Mark K...The lease is in Cash, Ar.  I will be home for Chritmas eve, Christmas, and the 26th(my 23rd Anniv) then I will head back out there for a week.


----------



## Walkerdawg (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll be at the club in LA. about every other weekend all season.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 25, 2009)

NGaHunter said:


> Mark K...The lease is in Cash, Ar. I will be home for Chritmas eve, Christmas, and the 26th(my 23rd Anniv) then I will head back out there for a week.


 
And I'm gonna have to get you out in your back yard one weekend for a hunt as well.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jun 25, 2009)

i'll be here chasin em typical ga style that whole week. straight public land. maybe with all the rain, we'll have some new holes. and yeah, i'll be there before everybody. no sleep. i hoot with the owls and soar with the eagles


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 25, 2009)

duckhunter2010 said:


> i'll be here chasin em typical ga style that whole week. straight public land. maybe with all the rain, we'll have some new holes. and yeah, i'll be there before everybody. no sleep. i hoot with the owls and soar with the eagles



haa haa. i guess that makes me you and gsuruger who will be leading the hole race.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 25, 2009)

duckhunter2010
;3714309 said:
			
		

> i'll be here chasin em typical ga style that whole week. straight public land. maybe with all the rain, we'll have some new holes. and yeah, i'll be there before everybody. no sleep. i hoot with the owls and soar with the eagles



owls? Eagles? lets have a "how cliche' can we be" contest


----------



## The Crowe (Jun 26, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> i always welcome the oppertunity to pratice calling.  when and where?
> 
> and your right it is fun. i took my nephew a few times, he's 14 goin on 15. he knocked a woody down on a heck of a long shot. the dog was gone for 15 min looking for that bird.



since our in sanoia how about pond #1 at west point and i think the date is Nov. 15th a west piont I have a 15 yr old and a 12 yr old we are still working on calling i will have to check on the date and all the Regs.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 27, 2009)

the croew. PM sent


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 27, 2009)

The Crowe, PM sent


----------



## clent586 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hopefully on the Platte in NE (this is the 2nd week of February). The second pic is the last day of the conservation season. This family has owned this farm for 70+ years.














and hopefully Hackberry Flats, Arkie land and a couple other invites that I would like to complete but doubt I will be able to.


----------



## dognducks (Jun 27, 2009)

The Crowe said:


> any body interested in calling and going with us let me know  it stinks not to be able to shoot but it s fun watching the kids blast them



I see your in Dallas, I'm in Hiram. I've done the youth season the last few years and have had a blast. Send me a PM closer to the season.


----------



## craig88 (Jun 28, 2009)

headed to the loan star state for the fourth year strait. (Mid December)





Then venturing up to Maryland for some sea ducks (Early January)

Might throw a G-ville weekend in there too.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 29, 2009)

thos photos are making my trigger finger get a lil itchy. guys if i could i'd snap my fingers and the weekend opener would be here in da morning...permantly.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll wait. Too dang hot right now. I can't even enjoy fishing in this weather.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 1, 2009)

Mark K said:


> I'll wait. Too dang hot right now. I can't even enjoy fishing in this weather.



your not lying about the heat. went to west point lake yesterday and caught a nice tan. that was about it. i think i got wind burt too.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 1, 2009)

I did find some big ole' tittie bream!!! I can't believe there bedding.


----------



## rholton (Jul 2, 2009)

Be in North Carolina for early teal (hopefully)
North Dakota in October
Arkansas in January
Missouri (hopefully), Rhetts and local ponds in between


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 2, 2009)

craig88 said:


> Then venturing up to Maryland for some sea ducks (Early January)


 
Did that Jan 2008 with Black Duck Outfitters.  We had a good time.  Shot some divers on the Potomac, and divers and sea ducks on the Bay.

Good luck to you!


----------



## CraigM (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm planning on shooting some ducks this year... hopefully my plan will work out


----------



## craig88 (Jul 2, 2009)

We are going out with Upper Chesapeake Outfitters. Roy Maines is his name. He has a pretty good setup. We are planning on doing a little combo hunt as well.



Boudreaux said:


> Did that Jan 2008 with Black Duck Outfitters.  We had a good time.  Shot some divers on the Potomac, and divers and sea ducks on the Bay.
> 
> Good luck to you!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 9, 2009)

i got an invite to go to bama to do some gunnin. my brother in law says they hunt corn fields, peanut fields and some duck ponds. othern than licence it'll be almost a freebee.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2009)

Mostly ga for me, but am planning a trip to Illinois in Dec.  Public waters round here should be good this year. I'll be there early and be setup before midnight.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Jul 10, 2009)

GA hunting all season long. Wife got me a lab pup for V-day and he is doing great. I can't wait to take him out some this season.


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 12, 2009)

mostly ga, goin to texas and hopefully alaska if i can get 2 more buddies to find the cash the are changing the limit there next year to only 4 sea ducks and its 20 this year harliquen old squaw here i come and dont spell check those names ahaha


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 12, 2009)

Moorhead MS, on a lease for the 5th straight season

Cant wait


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jul 12, 2009)

will be taking the boat to mile long island on lanier and then will head up river to lula bridge and belton bridge for woody action


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> congrats on the baby. boy or girl? or waiting for a supprise?



It's a Boy!!! I'm stoked, can't wait. They moved our due date up again, he's gonna be big, like his daddy. Poor mom though....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 14, 2009)

PaulD said:


> It's a Boy!!! I'm stoked, can't wait. They moved our due date up again, he's gonna be big, like his daddy. Poor mom though....



Another duck hunting/fishing guide.


----------



## Coot Eater (Jul 15, 2009)

lake varner, lake yargo, all of charlie elliott's lakes, lake roosevelt, and lake jackson of course, my favorite.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 15, 2009)

you better stay away from my spot on varner. seriously....

saw about 500+ on my last evenin shoot there.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 15, 2009)

Coot Eater said:


> lake varner, lake yargo, all of charlie elliott's lakes, lake roosevelt, and lake jackson of course, my favorite.




I am tellin' if you go to Yargo


----------



## tomcat58 (Jul 15, 2009)

{ tomcat 58} looking to go hunting in MS & AR taking 2 for first time give me some guides thank you


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Jul 20, 2009)

Season cannot get here soon enough - i'll be trying both in and out of state.  Have several spots I am working in the Mississippi Delta near the river.  They worked out really well last year.  Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## newmoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Since I went broke turkey hunting all over the last few years I will be close to home this year I found out the hard way I cant run with the big dogs. I am saving my coins hoping to get in on  a car pool  and go out west at least once while I am still able to get my waders on LOL a good duck hunt is rare in NW Ga.                          newmoon


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 20, 2009)

problie staying close to savannah. we have refuge hat gets hunted hard, so i sit on the outer edge mostly. lots of hooded merganser..gumbo (haha). they aint bad really.

then i got a nephew who ges to school in houston texis. we go to port coner once every other year. this year is time, might go around december for christma. he only family other than a few biguns. 

good luck friends


----------



## briar270wsm (Aug 2, 2009)

*plans*

Hopefully i will be in ark. for the opener then will prolly go to realfoot gunnersville illinois and of course the best............................................................................................... the georgia woody hunts lol


----------

